# Can I Export from 5.6 to the Amozon cloud?



## Chris (Nov 15, 2014)

As a Amazon prime member I have now have unlimited cloud storage. Is there any way to export my photographs from Lightroom 5.6 to the cloud?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. When you install the Amazon Cloud app, Local folders are designated and the app mirrors those into the cloud.  You can use the Hard drive Publish service to publish to a folder in the Amazon Cloud local folder.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2014)

*Thanks for the help, but*



clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum. When you install the Amazon Cloud app, Local folders are designated and the app mirrors those into the cloud.  You can use the Hard drive Publish service to publish to a folder in the Amazon Cloud local folder.



Thanks that's great, I'm sure I can get the hang of it now that I know were to look. I only have one problem, I don't seem to have Publish Services. I'm looking on the left side under Collections, but it's not there. Can you tell me how to enable it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 16, 2014)

Right-Click on the Collections header, and put a tick alongside Publish Services in the context menu that appears. See here.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Jim


----------

